# 1970 Monte Carlo



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

This is the AMT kit of the old first-generation Monte Carlo SS 454. I had one of these that I got from my dad when I was a teenager. I modeled the kit after my old car. The biggest change I had to do was make the vinyl top as the kit is a hardtop. This was my first time doing this, but I like how it came out. 





































Here's the interior










and here's under the hood


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Very nice work. My sister had a triple black 350 back in the day and it was a beautiful car.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Once again, an excellent job Scott. I Love the dash and the engine compartment with the A/C plumbing. Well done dude!


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Great looking Monte Carlo !! I'm impressed with the interior. Great Job :thumbsup:


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Very Nice Monte!!!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

That is a nice 'carlo.....

GREAT job under the hood too!


----------

